# Started the knotty pine ceiling installation today!



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

Got finished up on the insulation in the fireplace portion of our living room project Friday evening, also got the surround sound speaker wire and the HDMI cables ran, so Saturday morning we started installing the ceiling boards. First installed a 6mil clear plastic vapor barrier and taped the seams and staple holes with gorilla tape. Then was careful to seal the plastic around each of the Halo Airtite can lights with some high-temp silicone. After ripping the first board as a starter strip (that room was built in 1936 and was not square by any means) we ran the ceiling from around 12:30pm Saturday afternoon until 12:30am this morning. Captain Morgan helped us stay with it all evening long!  Got back up at 8:00am and finished that room up. Wife really likes it, and I'm pumped to get the other side started this week. Some pics of the progress to date......


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, Scotty, you be an animal.
12 hrs. would put me in the ER. How are the shoulders feeling?
That looks really nice. How did you finish the piece at the peak?
Seems like you mentioned doing a false beam or something, to hang a light or fan.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

Papa D, I'm gonna make a temporary millwork piece for the peak, then next summer do false rafters and ridge beams.  I just wanna get the room in useable condition for this Thanksgiving.  As for my shoulders, they feel fine.  Now my lower back, well that's a different story!


----------



## DianeB (Aug 26, 2012)

reminds me of a hull of a boat...very nice Scotty


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 26, 2012)

Scotty, your liner is WAY too short, smoke spillage guaranteed
The pine looks Great. I also love the strings/insulation idea, I've never seen that before.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> Scotty, your liner is WAY too short, smoke spillage guaranteed.


Foxy, I'm probably gonna have some draft issues there, aren't I?


fox9988 said:


> The pine looks Great. I also love the strings/insulation idea, I've never seen that before.


It took some thinking on my part (with a little help from Captain Morgan) but I had that idea, and man does it ever work nice! If you ever have to put insulation in from the underside, that is most definately the way to do it.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

DianeB said:


> reminds me of a hull of a boat...very nice Scotty


 Thanks Diane.  I still have a lot of trim work and finishing to do, but the brunt of the ceiling is up on that half of the room.  Going to tackle the insulation on the other half (which is to the back of me in these pictures) throughout this coming week and HOPEFULLY get to the pine board installation on that half next weekend if all goes to plan....


----------



## Defiant (Aug 26, 2012)

Gotta love Captain Morgan, he kept me going a few late nights. Nice job, remember, measure once and cut until it fits


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2012)

Im a big fan of some Rum... Rum and Cokes! Mmmmmmmm....

All jokes aside. Your an animal Scott. Absolutely beautiful. Your a true craftsmen.

I would love to do my ceiling like that, as I already did the Family room with knotty pine walls. .

Cant wait to see the finished pics! !


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Im a big fan of some Rum... Rum and Cokes! Mmmmmmmm....
> 
> All jokes aside. Your an animal Scott. Absolutely beautiful. Your a true craftsmen.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dex.  I appreciate all the encouragement, too.  I can't wait to have it done, but I do really enjoy doing the work.  I will be really excited this time next month if I have the ceilings done, the drywall hung and mudded, and the stone started on the fireplace.  Still have to install the big mantle beam (it's a doosy) and before that there is the steel stud framing all around the fireplace.  I got me an aggressive schedule the next two months, I pray I can stay with it and get it done........I'll need you guys to keep pushing me.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 26, 2012)

"remember, measure once and cut until it fits"
Especially if it's too short. Wait, where's my board stretcher.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 26, 2012)

Well gee Scotty, if you keep gettin' on here, you'll never get it done.
Get back to work!
Uh, don't forget the pics though.


----------



## Jags (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking fantabulous.  Keep the pics rolling.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice work, that looks great!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Right now I'm cleaning out the second part of that room and getting ready to tackle the insulation and ceiling in that section.  Pics to follow....


----------



## ironpony (Aug 29, 2012)

looking good, have done some like that in the past. alot of work but worth it in the end


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks really awesome.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 29, 2012)

looks great....keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Got finished up on the insulation in the fireplace portion of our living room project Friday evening, also got the surround sound speaker wire and the HDMI cables ran, so Saturday morning we started installing the ceiling boards. First installed a 6mil clear plastic vapor barrier and taped the seams and staple holes with gorilla tape. Then was careful to seal the plastic around each of the Halo Airtite can lights with some high-temp silicone. After ripping the first board as a starter strip (that room was built in 1936 and was not square by any means) we ran the ceiling from around 12:30pm Saturday afternoon until 12:30am this morning. Captain Morgan helped us stay with it all evening long! Got back up at 8:00am and finished that room up. Wife really likes it, and I'm pumped to get the other side started this week. Some pics of the progress to date......


 
Any estimate on what that ceiling cost you? I'm finishing up paneling my basement and like the looks of that much more than drop ceiling.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 29, 2012)

AP, this wood came from New Hampshire!  I bought it off of an Amishman up in Lock Haven, PA, and it was really affordable.   I bought 96 14' tongue and groove boards for around $500 bucks!  Its all grade 1 and 2, very nice stuff.


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2012)

My BIL is a contractor and just put a ceiling like that in a church...except they put up something like 5k sq ft.  He said it wasn't any fun...I imagine this isn't either.  Looking good...keep yer head down and keep on workin.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 29, 2012)

lukem said:


> My BIL is a contractor and just put a ceiling like that in a church...except they put up something like 5k sq ft. He said it wasn't any fun...I imagine this isn't either. Looking good...keep yer head down and keep on workin.


Actually, it's not too bad.  Now the insulation, on the other hand, SUCKED!


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice work!  Incredible what you accomplished in such short time.


----------



## DianeB (Aug 29, 2012)

great work Scotty, I switched out all my doorknobs last week and though I was handy - no comparison!


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2012)

Oy, my back aches just looking at this. I'm impressed by the progress Scotty. It's coming along really well.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys........I'm trying to stay with it.  Got the other side of the room cleaned out, scaffolding moved and rebuilt, and will start working on that side tomorrow evening.  Hoping to have most of the insulation done by this time next week, so we can do the ceiling install on that side the weekend of the 8th......


----------



## smoke show (Aug 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks guys........I'm trying to stay with it.


Keep up the good work and stay on schedule, cause your doing mine after yours is done.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Keep up the good work and stay on schedule, cuase your doing mine after yours is done.


 Dude you buy some Captain n' rootbeer, I'll be there!!  (maybe some porterhouse steaks on the pit, too)


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 30, 2012)

Tongue in groove overhead?  I had a hard enough time putting in a floor.  Did you swing the rubber mallet overhead on a flooring nailer?  Geesh.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dude you buy some Captain n' rootbeer, I'll be there!!  (maybe some porterhouse steaks on the pit, too)



Drinkin Rum and Coke right now.... I will buy GALLONS if you come! 

(Still waiting on the Get Together .. I think this is something that we should really look in to for next year. Everyone will have fresh vacation days and Spring is a great time for camping)

Looks Great Scott. Keep the pics coming


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Drinkin Rum and Coke right now.... I will buy GALLONS if you come!
> 
> (Still waiting on the Get Together .. I think this is something that we should really look in to for next year. Everyone will have fresh vacation days and Spring is a great time for camping)
> 
> Looks Great Scott. Keep the pics coming


 I agree on the GTG, Mad Dog.  Its a little too late in the year (especially now that school has started) for us to get a big thing going, next year we'll do it for sure.  Defiant also mentioned a fishing trip next year, and we GOTTA go do that.  You're going whether you like it or not!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> Tongue in groove overhead? I had a hard enough time putting in a floor. Did you swing the rubber mallet overhead on a flooring nailer? Geesh.


no, I used a Bostitch staple gun with 1/4" x 1 1/2" crown staples, double stapled on each rafter. To make the boards tight, I used a tool called a Bowrench, made by Cepco tools http://www.cepcotool.com/bowrench/. This tool is FANTASTIC for taking the bows out of warped decking and ceiling boards and pushing them very tight together, but I ran into a problem. It is designed to slip over the joist or rafter and works on leverage. I have a plastic vapor barrier up, so putting the tool around the rafter wasn't an option as it would have poked holes in the VB. So, I had a shot of Captain, and VOILLA! The idea came to me, and I created an adapter that screws into the rafter, accomplishing the same task as the slip-over adapter did. All I needed to do was put a piece of gorilla tape over the two small screw holes after I was done using the tool to seal up the VB. I'll take a pic or a small vid of the process with that tool on the next portion of ceiling. That tool works great, I highly recommend one for anyone building a deck or putting a ceiling up. Got mine off of ebay for half the price, too!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I agree on the GTG, Mad Dog........You're going whether you like it or not!



Absolutely! !


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Absolutely! !


 
I want the GTG also, but I would kill to go on the fishing trip (although I was not invited )!  Let's try to work on the GTG first, cause Tuna season is later in the year!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I want the GTG also, but I would kill to go on the fishing trip (although I was not invited )! Let's try to work on the GTG first, cause Tuna season is later in the year!


I'm sure we could make room on the boat, we'll figure something out.  We'll start planning a GTG in Jan or Feb so we can schedule it for sometime maybe in June or July......


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 30, 2012)

By the way Scotty that new profile picture...Aren't you suppose to be at Steelers/Eagles training camp??


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> By the way Scotty that new profile picture...Aren't you suppose to be at Steelers/Eagles training camp??


 You're nutz.....  I'm too damm short!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 30, 2012)

What I meant to say was Hercules, Hercules..Hercules!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> What I meant to say was Hercules, Hercules..Hercules!


 You guys crack me up!!


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice tool.  I used what looked like tapered cut nails in the floor that I did in the old house, but in this house they were stapled down.  I imagine staples could hold better because of more surface area, but I don't know.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> AP, this wood came from New Hampshire! I bought it off of an Amishman up in Lock Haven, PA, and it was really affordable. I bought 96 14' tongue and groove boards for around $500 bucks! Its all grade 1 and 2, very nice stuff.


 
Wait a minute. How big is the area of the ceiling?
When I did reno'd our bedroom (down to the studs, new outlets, insulation, etc.), I did the ceiling in pre-finished end matched t&g pine. Cost me over $400 and the space is only 10x22.
Sounds to me like MY Amish guy needs to bring his prices down.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 1, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Wait a minute. How big is the area of the ceiling?
> When I did reno'd our bedroom (down to the studs, new outlets, insulation, etc.), I did the ceiling in pre-finished end matched t&g pine. Cost me over $400 and the space is only 10x22.
> Sounds to me like MY Amish guy needs to bring his prices down.


 PD, its around 500 square feet, two seperate ceilings (one is gabled into the other).  My wood is not pre-finished, nor end matched.  But it still looks great, and I got a hell of a deal on it.  Haggled it a little bit, got the deal where I needed to be and he was still happy!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd say that's a really nice deal.
I need to have YOUR guy talk to MY guy. I thought I got a pretty good deal....at the time.
Still happy with the outcome, so I'll stop whining.
Have you had a chance to start on the other side yet?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 1, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I'd say that's a really nice deal.
> I need to have YOUR guy talk to MY guy. I thought I got a pretty good deal....at the time.
> Still happy with the outcome, so I'll stop whining.
> Have you had a chance to start on the other side yet?


got it all cleaned out the other evening (actually took TWO WHOLE EVENINGS, I think I have a tool/wood hoarding problem ), was gonna start working it today, but wifey had a yard sale so I put a pile of my 'picker' junk in it. Ended up haggling all day with old guys that have nothing better to do than to "buy low and sell high". Sold some stuff, but the chainsaws and the antique Tonka trucks I ended up putting back in the loft of the barn. Everybody wanted to lowball me on those items, not gonna happen . Anyway, I am gonna get back at it tomorrow morning, then off to a pig roast in the evening (ain't gonna miss that!). Will work on it most of the day Monday too (off for Labor Day from my job, but my wife doesn't recognize that holiday so she's making me work!!). I'll keep posting my progress. I'm hoping to have that other side all done by the end of next weekend, and the following weekend we're having a drywall hangin' party!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooooooh, a drywall hanging partay....uh, uninclude me.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 1, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Ooooooh, a drywall hanging partay....uh, uninclude me.


 Eh, trust me bro........I was looking for a way out of it too, and I'M THE DAMM HOST!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 1, 2012)

Drywall,stilts,mud,sandpaper, 1.83 an hour, I don't miss it at all!

zap


----------



## osagebow (Sep 1, 2012)

Best thing i ever did was suck at doing drywall as a young man - they kicked me over to the painters. Kinda sucked at that too...

Looking great, good job scotty!


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I created an adapter that screws into the rafter, accomplishing the same task as the slip-over adapter did. All I needed to do was put a piece of gorilla tape over the two small screw holes after I was done using the tool to seal up the VB.


Ingenious solution.  Personally one of the most enjoyable part of a project is find solutions to the little road blocks.  One of my favorite shots of Norm Abram's shop was the hundreds of jigs he had created over the years.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Lewiston said:


> Ingenious solution. Personally one of the most enjoyable part of a project is find solutions to the little road blocks. One of my favorite shots of Norm Abram's shop was the hundreds of jigs he had created over the years.


I agree! It is gratifying to come up with a solution, trouble is, it seems like I am trying to do five or six times on every single job I get into!!


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> got it all cleaned out the other evening (actually took TWO WHOLE EVENINGS, I think I have a tool/wood hoarding problem ), was gonna start working it today, but wifey had a yard sale so I put a pile of my 'picker' junk in it. Ended up haggling all day with old guys that have nothing better to do than to "buy low and sell high". Sold some stuff, but the chainsaws and the antique Tonka trucks I ended up putting back in the loft of the barn. Everybody wanted to lowball me on those items, not gonna happen . Anyway, I am gonna get back at it tomorrow morning, then off to a pig roast in the evening (ain't gonna miss that!). Will work on it most of the day Monday too (off for Labor Day from my job, but my wife doesn't recognize that holiday so she's making me work!!). I'll keep posting my progress. I'm hoping to have that other side all done by the end of next weekend, and the following weekend we're having a drywall hangin' party!


Scrap the drywall plans and do the walls in T&G also. That's what I did, all T&G no drywall hassles. Cept in the closets, and wish I would have hung T&G in them too.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> Scrap the drywall plans and do the walls in T&G also. That's what I did, all T&G no drywall hassles. Cept in the closets, and wish I would have hung T&G in them too.


 If it was up to me, Hogz, I would do the walls in hand hewn barn wood (I have a huge stack of it in my garage), all slabs that were cut with a bandmill off of hand hewn beams......long story but my buddy did it for a millionare who didn't want the rustic look!!  Anyway, the boss wants to be able to paint it with country colors, and she's firm on that.   You know what they say, if mum ain't happy, AIN'T NOONE HAPPY!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 2, 2012)

I like Hog's idea too. We've done a few bathrooms that way and also my brother's family room half way up.
VERY easy, and no mudding, taping, and sanding.
Having said that, I will probably be pulling the T&G out of the stove room and redoing in DW.


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 3, 2012)

real nice work  - came out great!!  +1 on anyting with no spackling and taping. that requires waaaay too much patience.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 3, 2012)

Lookin good. We did our Great Room completely in Knotty Pine & Altho I still hafta do some creative trim work it looks really nice...I'll see if I can post a coupla pix...


----------



## save$ (Sep 5, 2012)

DAkSY,   That room is fantastic!   Close your eyes and you can imagine the smell of the wood.  Lots of windows.   Really nice.  
Wood stove and some good books,  what a place to spend your winter in.  
What is the flooring?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2012)

save$ said:


> DAkSY, That room is fantastic! Close your eyes and you can imagine the smell of the wood. Lots of windows. Really nice.
> Wood stove and some good books, what a place to spend your winter in.
> What is the flooring?


 
Floating laminate Cherry...Can't seem to locate a pic, tho...Hafta check with Susan...


----------

